# Norweign Forest Kitten (THOR)



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi guys/girls.. So i've been getting myself a Norweign forest kitten. I've named him Thor and his 15 weeks old..
Here is his parents...








Vikingr Thor's dad


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Gojenta-Mi Thor's mum (Grand-Champion)


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor at 2 weeks old


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor at 6 weeks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful - Thor is a little sweetie :Cat


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

View attachment 241778


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

What a lovely boy - and how exciting. He is beautiful.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

i didnt want to have Thor as a single cat so i got him some company.. a blue female tabby called Cheetara... 12 weeks old (RUNT)
Thor is 1.7 KG
cheetara is 980 grams lol


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

He is lovely


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

He's gorgeous


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

He is very gentle and has a nice nature..


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Thor is absolutely scrummy what a cheeky little face. Cheetara is a sweetie I'm sure they will be good friends.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Gorgeous! Mum and Dad are pretty yummy too


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

When Thor came home on Saturday I placed him in the living room in the cat carrier... I left the door closed until I knew it wasn't going to kick off between them... Within seconds cheetara had moved and sat Infront of the door of the carrier...
They exchanged hisses for a few minutes .. So I decided to open the door and watch....
Thor came out and started to roll round on the floor.... Being very submissive towards cheetara...
I didn't think it would so quick them being best buddies...
Now I can't separate them lol


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

They're both gorgeous!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow what beautiful kittens, they are going to be stunning as they get older.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100...
I bought my girlfriend (now ex) a Norwegian forest cat for her 30th birthday his is called Loki... I will post up some pictures tonight of him see what you think.. He is 10 months old and a real big softie..
Both Thors parents were bigger than loki's so fingers crossed he could be larger


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I had the pleasure of cuddling a Norwegian kitten at a cat show last weekend :Cat such beautiful cats and so sweet natured. 
Thor and Cheetara look very happy together :Cat


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@lymorelynn ... They are really nice cats.. I look forward to seeing him grow. I've kept a record on loki's weight as he grew so I can compare between the two...
Very happy they both get on... The only problem I have now is I'm being woken up every morning at 4.30...
There bowls are always full with food and water to.... I'm shattered lol


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh wow your kittens are gorgeous. The parents are gorgeous too. I am glad the introductions went well.








Viv xx


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@lymorelynn .. Which cat show did you go to ? I would like to take Thor to a show 
I'm in Cumbria ...
I'm excited every day to go home and see them... I go home at dinner time to check on them ....
I have cheetara booked in next month to be spayed..
I think I might have to split them up shortly as Lorraine the breeder told me one of her 5 month old kittens got 3 of her females pregnant !!!
My contact was for a pet only so no kittens !!! ...
I will post more pictures tonight


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh they are adorable - if I didn't have coonies I would definitely have a wegie!!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@huckybuck .. Is that your cat in your avatar ??
Lol ... Made me chuckle
I will end up getting more nfc's they are really cool cats...
I've been to see him at the breeders a few times before collecting him and his a real mummy's boy....


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh they are stunning, you are very lucky.

One word of advice, reinforce your curtain poles, both my Wegies loves to climb curtains and early on Willowbee had my kitchen curtain pole down  Evie just prefers to climb the nets.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Mum to Missy ...
Thankfully Thor hasn't showed any interest in climbing the curtains yet but cheetara has... 
Cheetara is the boss! So funny watching them play fight. Sometimes she crys when he grabs her by the neck but she gives as good as she gets 
I'm very happy they get on so well..


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh wow what beautiful kitties!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Here's cheetara


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor today 







Won't be long until his 2 kilo


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Stunning!
And he's 15 weeks did you say?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100...
Yes his 15 weeks 
His gonna be a big lad! If his anything like his dad he will be. I would say his dad is about 11 kg
Size of a small/medium size dog lol...


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Blimey! 
I'm hoping my male ragdoll gets big too.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 ..
Who needs a big guard dog!!!
When you can have a massive silent ninja guard cat lol


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

They are both beautiful.xx


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@CarerQuie .. Thank you I'm glad you like them 
I will have to make the most of kitten cuddles with Thor cause it won't be long until he loses his kitten features and grows into a young boy...
Will be funny to see them both together even fully grow. Little and large lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Mini tiger


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @lymorelynn .. Which cat show did you go to ? I would like to take Thor to a show
> I'm in Cumbria ...
> I'm excited every day to go home and see them... I go home at dinner time to check on them ....
> I have cheetara booked in next month to be spayed..
> ...


The show was The Three Counties cat show, near Southampton. If you look on the GCCF website you will find a calendar with dates and show venues. If you want to enter there will be link to an entry form which will tell you the closing date for entries. If you do decide to show him ask his breeder for advice or there are plenty of members on here who show their cats and can help with filling in the entry form and explaining how it all works


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@lymorelynn .. That's a fair trek for me lol ... I will look for somewhere closer as he's not to good in a car at the moment . Is there restrictions on age of a cat to enter?
Would be a good day out


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Loki my ex girlfriends Norweign forest cat


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> View attachment 241871
> 
> Loki my ex girlfriends Norweign forest cat


Wowzer!! Stunning.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

@Thor (NFC) you can show kittens from the age of 14 weeks. At 9 months they move up to adult classes. It's worth going just as a visitor to start with and if you can get to Birmingham on October 24th you can visit the Supreme Cat Show ( a bit like Cruft's for cats) which is fantastic day out.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

They are both gorgeous. I think a lot of us with MC's would also go for a Norwegian. Enjoy them


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Lovely babies..


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Thor is very impressive but I've totally fallen for Cheetara. They are both utterly adorable. Love their names too!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@AmsMam . I've had cheetara now for 5 weeks today... She was the runt of the litter and so small when I got her.. She is very bold for her size and doesn't think twice before she jumps on Thor ... I named her after the female thundercat from the 80's cartoon ...


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor doesn't like my ex girlfriends 
Male cat lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Vampire cat :Kiss


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Time for a groom


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh they are all gorgeous . I love old style Wegies, and Cheetara looks like she is about to take full advantage of their laid back nature!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Jonescat. I've had Thor now for a week... I visited the breeder a few times before I collected him and I also took two days off work so I could settle him in the house and his new surroundings and its paid off.
He seems very happy with me and his new sidekick ..


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

His claws are like having fishing hooks pushed into your arm....
Not so fun !!! Very pleased his only playing ...


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> View attachment 242156
> 
> His claws are like having fishing hooks pushed into your arm....
> Not so fun !!! Very pleased his only playing ...


Lol he's got that crazed look in his eyes and the enjoyment of hurting you look!
He and cheetara are gorgeous.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

These 2 crack me up lol


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

They are gorgeous especially Thor, but then I am a bit biased in favour of wegies given I've got 6!


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

Loving all the kitten photos <3 they're both stunning, and so cute together  can see why Thor's mum is a grand champion, she's beautiful

glad to hear the kittens have settled in so well


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Cazzer . I can't see me just having 1... I live in a rented house at the moment and only have a small enclosure for him... I'm hoping to buy my own house in the next year so I will dedicate the hole back garden to the cats


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

They both beautiful and I especially love Cheetra. Takes me back to my childhood Thunder cats.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

My fav cartoon as a kid  hence the name ...


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Thor (NFC) said:


> Here's cheetara
> View attachment 241834


Think I'm in love with cheetara she looks so sweet


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thor is going to be monster - have you seen the size of his feet lol!!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I want I want I want!:Kiss


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor getting some time to himself


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 .. I'm trying to upload a small video but it's not letting me


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmmm not sure, have you got photo bucket account?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100..
I don't. I will try uploading on my lap top tonight


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@huckybuck.
Size difference between Thor and Cheetara


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Just chilling


----------



## pollypage (Jul 7, 2013)

And I expect he's going to be treated like a god , they are beautiful and so cute


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@pollypage .. They both are very spoiled .
Here's what diet Thor is on .. Meat only.








Comes in 3 types
Beef
Chicken
Salmon..

He also likes chicken breast.. Tuna steak. And fillet steak.
When his about a year old he will be getting a full wild rabbit fur on as a treat


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

I've been looking at Thor's pedigree papers. His title is

Norgeskaukatt Thor av Norge


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor was born on the 11th of May


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Loves his mouse


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I love Thor he's turning into a real handsome boy.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He is so gorgeous xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

He is stunning and agree he's feet indicate a very big boy! Absolutely gorgeous! xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh my ! He is just perfect. I'm loving his ear fluff. So many beautiful pictures . Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 .
His face is changing 
Like you say a boy. No longer a small kitten .
I find his mouse on my pillow every morning .
He is so much fun and very vocal


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 .
> His face is changing
> Like you say a boy. No longer a small kitten .
> I find his mouse on my pillow every morning .
> He is so much fun and very vocal


He sounds like a funny character, can't wait to see what he looks like as an adult. :Woot


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 
If his anything like his dad I will be very happy 
Going to buy some cat scales so I can keep a track of his weight.
I will get a picture of cheetara tonight. Her markings on her side and face have gone dark she very cute..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh and I bet she's so pretty.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

She is very pretty. Is she grey tabby? What breed is she?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Blue tabby. She walks around with her tongue out . Her and Thor get on so well.


----------



## LuciLou (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow, they are both gorgeous. I would love a huge long haired breed one day  x


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

I've been away for 6 days.Cheetara Starting to look all grown up .


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> I've been away for 6 days.Cheetara Starting to look all grown up .
> View attachment 244627


BEAUtiful big shiny eyes!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> Thor
> View attachment 244630


Loving the hairy ears :Kiss


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . They grow so fast. It's the first time I've been away and not seen them. I can tell they have missed me. Jumping all over the place lol . They are great company.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow thank you for this photo diary. Your kittens are just wonderful! Can't wait to see more updates


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thor is lovely.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@PetloverJo . I'm glad you like him. I will post more pictures as he develops


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They are both gorgeous. Look forward to more photos.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He is bootiful and Chetara is a cutey x


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww that pic is adorable!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

So sweet I love them:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Someone's not happy ! Cheetara was spayed yesterday and I've put her in a cage so Thor can't rip out her stitches


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor just wants to play


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Soon be back together again lovelies.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Both kitties have been on the scales.
Cheetara 1.7KG
Thor 3.5 KG !!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Chunky monkey


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Such lovely babies and it's so nice to see the pics of them growing


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ALR . I've had Thor now for 6 weeks. Enjoying every minute.
His putting serious weight on now
Eating me out of house and home 
I will keep posting the picture so everyone can see him change .. I do look forward to him being a giant but will cherish the time now him being small .. His a softy.. I look forward to finishing work so I can go play with both of them ..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How old is Thor?
When Mia was spayed they tucked the stitches under her skin so there was never any of them sticking up. I hope your girl doesn't start pulling at them.
Gorgeous bubs as always.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Thor is 19 weeks old. The stitches on Cheetaras side are visible. I forgot to ask the vets if I need to take her back or will the dissolve on they own..
I will keep an eye on her see how she gets on ..


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Can't even have a bath in peace !


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> Can't even have a bath in peace !
> View attachment 245951


Classic! Lol
I can't even go toilet in peace with my two plus the dog! 
Thor and cheetara are growing very nicely indeed


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Get an idea of his markings: he has a circle on each side


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Found a picture of Loki as a 14 week old kitten


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor roughly the same age


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Both your kitties are lovely . Thor is a very classically handsome young man. I'm glad cheetara's spay went well.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Aaaawwwww.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

She lurves him lots and he's loving it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lovely pics of your babies x


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Someone's just woke up


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Someone's in a playful mood..


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Cheetaras had her stitches removed


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Bigfoot


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous duo x x


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

awwww, they're both such cuties!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> View attachment 247318


He you've got a cat burglar


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . His has only just figured out how to get into the widow lol. Funny watching them both try for the first time.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@ Idris



Thor (NFC) said:


> View attachment 247111
> 
> Bigfoot


This reminds me sooo much of Mischief!! He's got the same big eyes!!!!


----------



## PennyTheCat (Mar 30, 2013)

Stunning cats rool :Cat (can't find 'love/heart' emoticons  so used the 'drool' one but it looks more like vomiting lol!) 
-- What breed is Cheetaras?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@PennyTheCat . Cheetara is a blue tabby. She looks grey in my pictures but I use energy saving bulbs in the house and they are poor light for a good picture... She's grey with a blue hue.
I got her about 2 or 3 weeks before getting Thor and she rules the roost lol..
I look forward to her bossing him about when they are both older. Little and large


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Nearly 5 months old


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

They are both beautiful. I have a weakness for big chunky boys. Blue was going to be a big blue boy but when I saw her with all her brothers I was smitten. x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> @ Idris
> 
> This reminds me sooo much of Mischief!! He's got the same big eyes!!!!


 He does look a bit like mischief but I am the first to admit my young mans pseudo weggie like traits are no match for the full blown handsome traits of Thor. Mischief might well have some forest cat in him somewhere deep down . Deep deep down lol.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@idris . Cool looking cat 
Must have some NFC in him


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor's new enclosure 








He will start spraying soon and I don't want to get him snipped yet so he will be staying in his new pad


----------



## BrackenFlight (Mar 9, 2015)

I always wanted a norwegian forest cat, or a main coon.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@BrackenFlight . You should consider getting a NFC. I've had cats in the family for years but never had a NFC .. he is so well behaved and very loving and very gentle...
I might get another next year. Not sure on a male or female next


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

@Thor (NFC) Trust me - they are not all well behaved  But they are very loving, and very beautiful.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> Thor's new enclosure
> View attachment 248037
> 
> He will start spraying soon and I don't want to get him snipped yet so he will be staying in his new pad


Are you studding him out then?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . No. I didn't buy him with the attention of breeding from him and it also says in the contract with the breeder it's a pet/show cat.
The contract also stipulates I can't have him snipped before 7 months. She did also say I would end up with a bigger cat if I leave him to roughly 12 months..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh, well I had Arthur done at 17 weeks old and he's HUGE! And still growing at 8 months,
I'd be worried once he's started spraying even after being neutered he may still do it?
Would he go from being a house cat to being put straight into the outdoor pen? Is it heated? Would it affect his personality being shut out of the house away from cheetara?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100. I will be heating his enclosure box with 2 tube heaters he will also have bedding. I think I will put Cheetara in there with him for company so he doesn't get stressed. They won't be in there 24/7 but will sleep in there.
He may spray after being done so I will have to play that by ear.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 The contract also stipulates I can't have him snipped before 7 months. She did also say I would end up with a bigger cat if I leave him to roughly 12 months..


How interesting, and slightly against fashion - it will be interesting to see how big he gets.

I think though, that if he ever works out what his bits are for, and he will if he is not done but is sharing with Cheetara, it will be hard to persuade him not to try after the op....


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Jonescat . I would like to leave him as long as possible but if he starts getting aggressive towards Cheetara I will have no other choice but to get him snipped and it may kerb his horn... It's the only way. I know I could split them up but that would cause to much stress to both of them and I don't want that....
Will keep you posted


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Jonescat said:


> How interesting, and slightly against fashion - it will be interesting to see how big he gets.
> 
> I think though, that if he ever works out what his bits are for, and he will if he is not done but is sharing with Cheetara, it will be hard to persuade him not to try after the op....


With ragdolls I read that if they are neutered then they tend to be bigger than un neutered cats and they also have softer fur when done.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100. Only time will tell I suppose. I know Laura my ex had Loki done at 7 months and he is fairly big. Haven't had him on the scales for ages so couldn't give you a weight. But I know his 11 months old. Be interesting to see any benefit s if any.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Had Thor to the vets this morning .
His had a antibiotics injection. Running a high temp and watery eye and nose.. Seems to have perk'd up


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh no, hope thor is ok?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . His fine 
None of these 2 go outside. I do look after my ex girlfriends male cat so maybe his bought something into the house.
He doesn't show any sign of being ill. He seemed to be sneezing a few times a night. So I made an appointment and took him in. All the staff have fallen in love with him. It was funny there was a big boxer and its owner sat next to us waiting to go in. The dog came up to the cat carrier and started barking at Thor. Thors eyes went really big and started to growl at the boxer trying to swipe at him lol. Only ever heard him make that noise once before eating cheese lol..
Wasn't bothered about having an injection. But having his temp taken he was just about cross eyed bless him lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Shattered after playing fetch


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> View attachment 248603
> 
> Shattered after playing fetch


He's bloody massive! :Kiss


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . His starting to really grow now a mega spurt on. And not an ounce of fat on him. I can see him changing now every week. Exciting times


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

blade100 said:


> He's bloody massive! :Kiss


It's funny to think there is only a couple of weeks between these two.. I haven't had Thor on the scales for a while. I know Loki was 3.6 kg @ 6 months . I'm sure he will be heavier than that.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

2 of my best pictures of Thor as a kitten


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

One of Thor's sister


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor with one of his brothers


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How gorgeous! 
And thors sister :Jawdrop :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Which one is Thor ?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Cheetara meets Loki a few months back


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Cheetara on the day I collected her


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Another picture of Thor's dad vikingr


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Well both my 2 are at the vets tonight . Both are sneezing and Thor's eye is still watering.
No green discharge or anything just clear tears..


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> View attachment 249001


He looks well, how'd they get on at the vets?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . I didn't mange to get there I had to cancel the appointment as I didn't get out of work on time. They are in first thing in the morning. I've only heard cheetara sneeze once but not worth the risk. I'm no longer looking after the ex's male cat so hopefully get it cleared up if it was that. Haven't heard either sneeze tonight.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

I hope the vet goes well x


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Had both kitties in the vets this morning . Both are well and have normal temps.
Had Thor on the scales 3.8kg 
The vet was happy with Thor not to give him another injection and told me to keep using his eye cream..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's great 
How old is Thor now?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Thor is 6 months old on the 11th of November....


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

What a lovely pic, I love their markings.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Look at cheetaras eyes! So big and beautiful.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@mudgekin


----------



## emotink (Oct 18, 2015)

They are both stunning and I can't get over how mahoosive Thor is x


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@emotink . They both are growing nicely. Cheetara is still small but she's the boss. There changing every week now look forward to seeing them by xmas...


----------



## emotink (Oct 18, 2015)

I love that cheetara is the boss , gorgeous pic of them both


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@emotink . I was contacted by the breeder when Thor was a week old so I got cheetara a couple of weeks before collecting him. Theres a couple of weeks between them in age... Can't wait till they are adults


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor the last time I saw him before I went collected him...


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

They really are gorgeous, I do have a soft spot for NFCs. Thor has such a smoooochable tummy. Cheetahs just compliments him totally and it's really cute that she is boss. I love it


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 cheetara's markings.








She's gone really dark grey with silver


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 cheetara's markings.
> View attachment 249770
> 
> She's gone really dark grey with silver


She's stunning, she's like a tiger :Kiss


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100. I'm thinking about entering Thor into a cat show do you think his good enough to enter ?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

He loves being brushed


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100. I'm thinking about entering Thor into a cat show do you think his good enough to enter ?


Gosh I don't know on that one, he is gorgeous though. Maybe get on touch with some NFC breeders and ask them? Send them pics see what they say? He looks all soft after you've brushed him doesn't he. Love his belly spots.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

The start of Thor's new







heavy duty scratching post


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> The start of Thor's new
> View attachment 250170
> heavy duty scratching post


Blimey that's some scratch post.
It won't topple over on him will it? Just thinking the base should be wider all way round?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . I think the base is up to the job but the post is to big .


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . The post is oak I bought it to go over the top of my log burner and I've never used it. It needs 6 inch off the end and inch all round taken off .


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww look at cheetara in the back, she looks as if she's saying daddy what is this?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Yeah she has been standing on it and smelling it. I will be bolting the base down just to be sure it doesn't come down on either of them . I've just had Cheetara out in the garden.. She's not to keen lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> View attachment 250192


Lol, there on it before you've even sorted it! Lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Just waiting on the sisal rope now..
Had the post down to the joiners today to get cut down 6 inch and a inch off 2 sides.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Naughty naughty !! My new handheld dyson lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah that looks better.
Oh dear looks like your dyson is about to be put through its paces! Lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 .. The little bugger!!!
I only got it to pick up the litter these two seem to scatter it all over the floor even thou it has a door on there loo....


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 .. The little bugger!!!
> I only got it to pick up the litter these two seem to scatter it all over the floor even thou it has a door on there loo....


Yeh we've got a hand held Hoover but I want to get the dyson one. We use ours for the litter too.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Dyson DC30 aldi 
£99..!!!!
Tesco have them on offer at £170..
Good for litter and going round the log burner..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oooh nice one


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Just about finished but I ran out of rope  45 metres of rope !


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow it looks amazing, well done!
Looks like Thor is loving it.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 ..
I've just came in from work about ten minutes ago. Within a minute they had both used it. Spent the last few hours putting it together at work ready for coming home..

Roughly cost around £70 to make but should last him years..
Any ones pet at home sell he would destroy easily ..


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks really good, great job.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

I would LOVE one of these! Thanks for the inspiration! One of my cats is HUGE and he destroys any scratching post in days. This looks so sturdy, like it'll last years!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Can't keep him off it. Lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks like he loves his new post


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Cheetara being brave


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Both at it


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Such a handsome lad ♥♥♥


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Thor (NFC) I love your scratch post I'm wondering how did you attach the rope?

Thor is so handsome I do love seeing your updates!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Citruspips . Hi I attached the rope with fencing nails ( U shaped ).
I worked from the bottom to the top. Every one rotation of the post I would tap the rope with a hammer to compress it down making it tighter as I went. I used 10mm sisal rope @45 metres.
The post is held onto the base with four 8 inch heavy duty screws.

Thor is lovely and so gentle. He is 6 month old on Wednesday and will be roughly 4.1KG
I'm hoping to go and show him next year. Let's hope his still as handsome.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks @Thor (NFC) I feel a copy cat project coming on


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Citruspips
Let me know how you get on 
Word of advice don't try and tackle putting the rope on by yourself. And to make life easier for yourself use a make shift turn table..


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Just caught up with this thread - so many beautiful photos - thank you so much for sharing!

Thor is gorgeous, but I have to say, I am head over heels with Cheetarah - what breed? 

Z x


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM . Cheetara was sold to me as a blue tabby but she's more grey/silver and off white almost a peachy colour.. I love her markings..


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

BSH? I'm so kitten broody lately!!

Absolutely stunning markings!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM. She was born out in a barn on a farm along with 2 horses. She was the smallest in the litter. The lady did have the mother in the house before she gave birth but bolted out the door one day. And stayed in the barn and became grumpy if people went near her so she just left her in there. I think she is smaller than she should be maybe but don't like her size fool you! You should she her with Thor . She's one brave kitty


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm pleased people like the picture updates  
Cheetara must be over 2kg now so she is putting steady weight on also she looks to be getting longer. Everyone who comes round loves her over thor. Just cause she's cute and small.. I do look forward to thor being a monster but her really small to it won't look right lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Citruspips ..


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Thor (NFC) thankyou for the extra picture I can see the hammered staple on it. Watch this space I'll be hijacking your thread when I've made something


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

I've taken 2 orders for the heavy duty cat post


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Blue managed to jump from a sofa onto a gas bottle portable heater and knock it clear over. It was waiting for me to lug in another bottle as we are down on heating. Never underestimate the weight and velocity of a MC x


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@bluecordelia . I can't get near the log burner ! Lol


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Love it. I have a spare pallet or two that Blue sits on and scratches. All my builders comment on her size. I don't see it but she is long.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Just had 2 more bases delivered


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Love that photo - Thor looks like he's a big man, all rugged and strong and huge, and Cheetara looks like she's fritting around doing a ballet dance next to him!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

The breeder has a male available


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> The breeder has a male available
> View attachment 251128


:Jawdrop:Kiss


----------



## Kitty Kats (Nov 6, 2015)

I can't cope with all these pictures they are just too beautiful!!!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Kitty Kats .. I'm a 35 yr old male first time at keeping cats ...
I get excited knowing I will finish work soon so I can go home and spend some time with them 
Sad but true ...


----------



## Kitty Kats (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm not surprised you can't wait to get back to the them they are adorable!!!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Please Santa can I have a Cheetara for christmas?? :Angelic:Angelic:Angelic:Angelic:Angelic


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM . I've just been rolling around on the floor play fighting with Thor. And I had my mouth near his neck. Next minute cheetara ran over and flung her paws either side of my head and dug her claws into me lol....
I think she thought I was hurting him. Either that or she was jealous?

And NO you can't  lol


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Awww that is so cute and ouchey! hahaha


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM . I wish I had a camera set up so I could show you what these to get up to.. Last night they were in the hall squaring up to each other doing that funny crab style walk. Cheetara wil run at Thor and jump backwards and land on him. You can tell when she is happy with herself she minces round the living room


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol, Arthur and Mia do that to each other too.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor is like this as soon as I get in from work every night...


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Nuuuuuuuuu

Wannnnntttt!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> Thor is like this as soon as I get in from work every night...
> View attachment 251161


Aww that's lovely a nice big furrie hug, just what u need when you've been at work all day.
Cheetaras pupils look huge bless her she's so pretty.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . I like to spend time playing with both of them and this has defo helped our bond...
Cheetara loves being stroked she will put her head near your hand wanting touched lol. She puts her ears back and sticks her tongue out. She wants to come sit on me for 5 minutes when I get In from work. But 9 times out of 10 Thor beats her to it. So she will hop round the living room like a spring lamb lol...
Thor was very vocal this morning and wouldn't shut up lol... I then realised there food bowls were empty and he was telling me


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 . I like to spend time playing with both of them and this has defo helped our bond...
> Cheetara loves being stroked she will put her head near your hand wanting touched lol. She puts her ears back and sticks her tongue out. She wants to come sit on me for 5 minutes when I get In from work. But 9 times out of 10 Thor beats her to it. So she will hop round the living room like a spring lamb lol...
> Thor was very vocal this morning and wouldn't shut up lol... I then realised there food bowls were empty and he was telling me


They've got you very well trained! 
Mine have been attacking each other this morning, Arthur and Mia both had flattened down ears and the slow stalk mode was in place. Then bam at each other flooring each like sumo wrestlers. So funny.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100. I've spoken to the breeder and I've said I will be back next year for another. 
I will get another male....
They do have me well trained but that's my job to look after them and care for them . 
I would love a smokey male nfc but we will see


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd like a Maine coon but I'd be worried incase it upset Arthur and Mia's bond and the fact these two eat tons of food! So not sure I could afford another.

Pics will be needed of the newbie


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 ... Hold your horses I haven't got it yet lol.....
I spoke to Lorraine the breeder asking about what would be best for both my 2 if I introduce another into the mix and she said another male would be better as Cheetara and another female won't get on...
Thor eats like a horse! He needs to as his gonna be massive 
I do like MC's but I will stick to NFC'S....
I already have a few names for the new kitten as and when I get him...


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I can't believe how big Thor has come and Cheetra melts my heart.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Gallifreyangirl . Thor is 6 months old today . I would say his over 4kg
Easily ...
Chee chee melts everyone hearts


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol, chee chee.
What's thor's nickname?
Our two have got some funny nicknames!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 .... Chee chee was my ex's idea and it stuck....
Thor doesn't have one but I call him by his Norwegian name..... TOR


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> View attachment 251231


Little n large :Kiss


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Cheetara is either chee chee or cheech . She used to come when you called her name but now Thor is on the house that's gone out the window...

What's your two's nicknames?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well there are lots but Mia is called mostly mama which she responds to or meme.
Or little sh*t if she's naughty!
Arthur's is big boy, mummy's boy or Arthur bas*ard if he's causing mischief which isn't often as its Mia that's naughty!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 .. Lol lol.....
If you were to get a Maine coon
What colour would you go for ?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 .. Lol lol.....
> If you were to get a Maine coon
> What colour would you go for ?


Hmmm I'm not sure either a blue smokey colour or a red tabby.
But def male.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Just relaxing . No worries in the world


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Big hugs all round


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww what a lovely photo, Thor is very loving he clearly loves you!
Your a big softie aren't u Simon!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol great photo  where's you other winggirl ?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Soft me ? Give over lol 
His hugging me lol...
Chee chee is loving just not as full on


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Excuse me Mr. @Thor (NFC) but we don't seem to have our daily Cheetara photo........


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM
@Azriel391

Here your daily picture lol.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

<--- Happy now :Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful

Thank youuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Squeeeee a tummy photo*buries nose in tum* love her cream eye liner


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Toooooo cuteeeeee!!!! Look at that belllyyyy!! And the beautiful tiny little paws!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I love cheetara's spotty belly. :Kiss


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . I'm gonna try get them out in the garden at the weekend.
Thor will be in his harness and I will just let chee chee walk on her own.
I went out to collect wood from the garage last weekend and decided to take her with me... She did follow me out but she was scared lol..
She bolted out of the front door last night when I came back from the shop.. She ran onto the front step and had the wind hit her in the face. She didn't like that so she bolted back into the house lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 . I'm gonna try get them out in the garden at the weekend.
> Thor will be in his harness and I will just let chee chee walk on her own.
> I went out to collect wood from the garage last weekend and decided to take her with me... She did follow me out but she was scared lol..
> She bolted out of the front door last night when I came back from the shop.. She ran onto the front step and had the wind hit her in the face. She didn't like that so she bolted back into the house lol


I did that with Arthur I put him on his harness and then attached him to a 60ft long line. He loved it although I haven't let him back out since the summer. And I dont think I will again because he was a nightmare trying to get outside all the time. It was only because we had Tilly who was an outdoor cat and he wanted to follow her. Now Tilly has passed away he's not bothered about going out.
We tried Mia in the summer too on a harness but she went into shock and flopped over onto her side, I think it was too much for her so we never tried again with her.

I'd just be careful if cheetara isn't going on a harness incase she bolts onto the road, she's still a baby isn't she? I'm sure I've read on here to wait until they are at least a year old before letting them out. Unless of course they are supervised in a safe enclosed garden.

Even though we live in a rural village and live next to a farm we have a main road that goes past our house with lots of farm veichles and trucks that don't seem to slow down! So it's not safe for ours and we can't enclose our garden as its just too big with hedges and farm fencing it's not your typical garden fences.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 .Thor has bolted out of the front door before. He ran straight to the front gate and sat there until I clicked him round the neck.
Cheetara is very scared when she's not in the house but will stay by my feet... Yeah she is 6 month old in a week...
I want to get Thor in the garden as much as possible so if he does get out one day at least he can smell himself and her in the garden so he knows where he is....
I will try get some pictures....
I do have a harness for chee chee to..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I bet they both look very cute in their harnesses.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100
> View attachment 251426


The great almighty being washed by his servant chee chee  all he needs now is a fan over him!  Oh and to be fed dreamies.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 .. His lordship isn't selfish he does sometimes cleans his servant lol....
There having fish tonight..
Salmon
Cod
Haddock

They eat better than I do lol
Takeaway for me


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 .. His lordship isn't selfish he does sometimes cleans his servant lol....
> There having fish tonight..
> Salmon
> Cod
> ...


Flipping eck  blumin spoilt! 
Mine have had some chicken earlier for there dinner.
I ought to let them try salmon and cod. They've had prawns before after playing with them they decided they tasted to nice to mess about with


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . They love fish.. Thor's favourite thou is lamb mince.. I will be trying him on wild rabbit in the spring..
I don't mess about with prawns either lol...


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Tried scollops a few weeks back, something I've never really had but saw them at supermarket. Cats weren't sure. And tbh I'm not sure cats are allowed them?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine like lamb mince too, Arthur climbs the cupboards to get to me whilst I'm preparing shepherds pie or lasagne.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

My two like raw pork. Always going cheap. I might try mince again as it wasn't well received in the past. I would love another MC but a boy as Blue is top girl and would be a total mare with a girl. I would also like a NFC . 
They are both beauts and happy little souls.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@bluecordelia . Pork is my least favourite meat along with turkey.
I'm sure the cats would love both. To be fair there isn't much they don't like....
Thor eats like a horse..
I don't have a set time for them eating I just keep there bowls full at all times.
I will back the amount off they eat when they get a bit older...


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's what I do with my two they eat as much as they want.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . They need as much as they can get. If it's not available they will soon tell me.
I would say mine eat 10kg of raw meat between them over 5-6 weeks
This doesn't include biscuits. Fish or treats...


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> View attachment 251574


Wow she's growing isn't she! 
She looks big on that pic.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 .. It's cause Thors not in the picture lol..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 .. It's cause Thors not in the picture lol..


Oh yeh :Facepalm


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

You're spoiling us with pics of <3 Cheetara <3


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

They look like they've been up to no good! Caught in the act lol.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 .. Hogging the heat from the log burner!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

lol, I've lit mine earlier we've got an open coal fire but the wind is terrible here and twice we've had a smoke cloud come out the fire! The winds blowing down the chimney. So gotta let the fire die out and put hearing on if it gets too cold later.
Mine love the fire!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Spotted a fly


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Loki's Christmas present coming along nicely 








Will spend the next few hours putting the rope on.....
Still need the plane the underside as its uneven..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> Loki's Christmas present coming along nicely
> View attachment 251925
> 
> Will spend the next few hours putting the rope on.....
> Still need the plane the underside as its uneven..


You should start making these and put them on eBay!
I'd buy one but not sure how far away u are from me.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 .. I'm in Cumbria.
The postage would be a lot due to weight. 
Could you not knock one up yourself ?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 .. I'm in Cumbria.
> The postage would be a lot due to weight.
> Could you not knock one up yourself ?


Hubby's auntie lives in Cumbria 
Lovely part of the country.

Unfortunately I'm not very good at DIY, give me a Hoover/polish/duster anyday.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Get your hubby to do it.? . It's taking a lot longer this time to do the rope as I'm doing it on my own. Ive used pine for the post this time round and I've also used a thicker wider base than the mk1 version. I can get plenty of bases as I get them off the guy how supplies me with wood for the burner.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

@Thor (NFC) hubby is useless at DIY too! Lol
I suppose I could try.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . I'm useless at DIY but I give it a go. I do surprise myself sometimes lol. There are a few jobs around the house I'm gonna be getting on with over winter. Gonna have a go at plastering lol.Luckly for me it's not a lot to do.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thor there is a market for decent cat trees. My two go outside but still love a go on their tree. 

It must be windy for you. Blue hates the wind as her fur gets all crazy and I had to pick her up yesterday as she wouldn't come out of an old crate made of pallets she was sheltering in.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> View attachment 251940


He's stunning, he looks so grown up.
The only jobs I'm good at around the house are cleaning, cooking and gardening.
But I do make hubby wash up after dinner at night


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@bluecordelia. I didn't think these posts would be liked so much. I just know the post you can buy on the street are not up to the job. A square sheet of MDF and a Pringles tube with sisal rope glued to it.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @bluecordelia. I didn't think these posts would be liked so much. I just know the post you can buy on the street are not up to the job. A square sheet of MDF and a Pringles tube with sisal rope glued to it.
> View attachment 251942


Lol, look how big yours is!! :Hilarious


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 .. You can't give a big cat a small post like the one on the left lol. It's like giving my post to a male tiger lol.
I can cook not to keen on washing up. 
Where abouts does your chaps aunt live ?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 .. You can't give a big cat a small post like the one on the left lol. It's like giving my post to a male tiger lol.
> I can cook not to keen on washing up.
> Where abouts does your chaps aunt live ?


Carlisle 
But don't know exact location as we've only been up once she tends to come to us and stay for a long weekend with his mum too. (She lives in Ireland, not Irish, moved over there yrs ago)


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Maybe she could bring a post with her when she next visits ?a few people have said I should sell them on eBay. Thor's breeder has asked if I can send her some pictures so she can add them to her website and sell them ..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How big is it? The length and diameter of the base?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . I will have a measure up tonight and let you know.
I'm in Workington so about half hour away from your chaps aunt..


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100.. The post is

Height 120cm
Base 54 cm at widest point
Weight not sure until I get all the rope on.. 25kg plus I would say


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It is big isn't it! 
Hmmmm not sure I've got any room left as the cats have taken up any spaces I did have with their toys/activity scratch posts/beds.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 .. No worries


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww his little tongue!!!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM . Daily cheetara pic ?


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @ZoeM . Daily cheetara pic ?


YES PLEASEE!!!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

*melts*



Thank youuuu!


----------



## Kitty Kats (Nov 6, 2015)

I love checking this thread for pics always makes me smile


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Kitty Kats . Always good making someone smile 








Here's chee chee !!!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol, what is she trying to do on that last pic?? Silly girl.
Thor looks soooo cute with his little tongue sticking out, I wonder what he's dreaming about?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . She was pushing her head between two curtains lol


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

I love your two. They look so much fun.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@RubyFelicity .. They are so much fun 
Gonna get them out in the garden on there harnesses.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Thor is dreaming about dreamies surely? Lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 . Thor is dreaming about dreamies surely? Lol


Mine will claw at your hands when giving out dreamies!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Loki is more than happy with his early Christmas present


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Both Thor and chee chee have tested the post before it got delivered to Loki hence why his having a good old sniff


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 . Both Thor and chee chee have tested the post before it got delivered to Loki hence why his having a good old sniff


Lol, he can smell them.
Has he had a good scratch of it yet?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . I'm not sure lol. Loki has met both Thor and cheetara so he might be able to remember there scents.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Mackerel. Laura's female cat


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

We had that cube! Lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100. I know that's the second one Loki's had the first one was blue. He pulled it apart.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 @ZoeM 
Chee chee's hideout


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hah, you know how to perk up a lass' day! 

Love that kitty!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM . Hard day ?
Or just having chee chee withdrawal?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100. I know that's the second one Loki's had the first one was blue. He pulled it apart.


Yeh we got through 3 cuz my two bent the hell out of it.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Chee chee looks so snug bless her.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

I hope Thor gets as







big as this 
Stay off my land !!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Should really stay off the breeders website lol...








He looks like an Ewok lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kitty Kats (Nov 6, 2015)

They are both stunning!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Just look at those big beautiful eyes! :Kiss


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I spend ages on this thread just absorbing kittie cuteness. It's like fuzzy prozac


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Simon we had Arthur weighed at the vets today.
He's 5.5kg at 9 months old 
Mia's 3.2kg at 6 months old.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Erenya . I'm glad you like


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Arthur is a big lad 
Mia is also big. I think chee chee will max out at 3kg.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

I've been to ikea today for some bits for the house.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> I've been to ikea today for some bits for the house.
> View attachment 252997


Looks like you bought two beautiful items  lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . 40p for a blue bag easily pleased lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> View attachment 253022


Lol, the boys together.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . He came to tell me his meat bowl was empty. I've had 2 helpers help me build my new draws and display cabinet.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 . He came to tell me his meat bowl was empty. I've had 2 helpers help me build my new draws and display cabinet.


Yes I know what u mean! Putting the Xmas tree up yesterday I had "helpers" and whilst changing the bed sheets yet again Mia wanted to "help" 
Took twice as long of course.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @ZoeM . Hard day ?
> Or just having chee chee withdrawal?


Most days are hard days since my Hux went missing


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

And Nobody told me you could get a Cheche from Ikea!! I'm heading there now!!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM.. Any sign of Hux ?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100. Is Arthur the one with the darker face in your avatar?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100. Is Arthur the one with the darker face in your avatar?


Yes Simon why?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is him


And Mia


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Just asking wanted to know as I was unsure 
Don't tell Arthur but I like Mia 
Both lovely eyes...
Wonder what your two would make of my 2


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 . Just asking wanted to know as I was unsure
> Don't tell Arthur but I like Mia
> Both lovely eyes...
> Wonder what your two would make of my 2


Lol, well I'm sure it would be very interesting! 
Mia is a naughty kitten she's into everything! Arthur is more laid back and lazy.
Arthur's my fave in looks but Mia has such a loving nature she's so fussy, she's always purring.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

She's looking big now


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100. She's getting longer 
Thors changing his face is starting to fill out. I don't know what's wrong with him tonight but he won't leave me alone..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100. She's getting longer
> Thors changing his face is starting to fill out. I don't know what's wrong with him tonight but he won't leave me alone..


Yeh we noticed mia is starting to get longer.
Bless Thor he really is a daddy's boy.
He's missed u if you've been at work all day


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

His getting bigger. Last few days he seems to of got longer and fatter


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh my goodness he is getting big!!


----------



## Sherbet_Lemon (Oct 29, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Sherbet_Lemon .
Thanks glad you like


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It's a had life


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> View attachment 253819


Very cosy


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . I think secretly they are seeing each other


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Just been looking at Thors pedigree papers and Thors mum is 6 times grand champion


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Azriel391 .. Glad you like the pics


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm with @Erenya 


Erenya said:


> I spend ages on this thread just absorbing kittie cuteness. It's like fuzzy prozac


keep them coming @Thor (NFC)


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Azriel391 .. I love my kitties  money well spent i say . There so well behaved it's unreal lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Don't think it will be that long till Thor is 5kg  his 7 month old on the 11th December


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

They're so beautiful!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Guess who's got fleas!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh no, is it Thor?
That looks big!

Oh and u need a bigger box


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Yeah it's Thor. I was playing with him last night and noticed some dirt near one of his nipples. So I started looking and found the little culprit running about so I grabbed it with my tweezers. I spent the next hour just going over him but couldn't see anymore. I've treated him and chee chee's next.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Just found 3 dead fleas in the bath......


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

You have probably already done this but it might be worth treating your home too because I think fleas live, breed and lay their eggs in the environment and just go on the pets to feed? I have heard Indorex is good, apparently it also offers long term protection for your home as it helps prevent fleas from hatching for 12 months


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Shikoku. I've treated both cats. I can't do the house yet as I have 12 tarantulas and I'm unsure if this will have a effect on them.... Selling them soon


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

That's one big flea. Indorex is good but they get under skirting boards and you need to be really OTT to clear the house. I worried that Ivan had picked them up in a barn and there would be zero chance of clearing them fully. 

They are 2 lovely kitties.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@bluecordelia. I will get it sorted 
I break up for xmas on the 18th and the house will be gutted from top to bottom....
They are 2 cool kitties


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

@Thor (NFC) Simon just wanted to ask have you been flooded up where you are? I know you said you live up that way.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . No thank god. One of the bridges on the way to work has been shut!. Normally the drive into work take 5 minutes. It took me 45 minutes last night after work to do 2 miles....
How's your chaps relatives?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 . No thank god. One of the bridges on the way to work has been shut!. Normally the drive into work take 5 minutes. It took me 45 minutes last night after work to do 2 miles....
> How's your chaps relatives?


His auntie yeh she's ok though she had trouble getting to her horses but where the horses are they are ok. She's in Penrith.
Can't believe how bad it is up your way.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor is starting to become aggressive towards chee chee.
Last night she was crying so I ran into the spare room and found Thor had got one of his claws stuck in her back end and couldn't free it...
Time for the snip I think!!!!
I'm not having cheetara stressed just cause Thor has the horn


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd get him booked in quick before he gets worse with cheetara.
How old is he now?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . His booked in for Friday at 9am... His 7 month old on Friday ...
I don't want a stressed Chee chee.
Horny little bugger!
If I'm getting nowt neither is he lol ha ha


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 . His booked in for Friday at 9am... His 7 month old on Friday ...
> I don't want a stressed Chee chee.
> Horny little bugger!
> If I'm getting nowt neither is he lol ha ha


Well you may as well get yourself booked in too  :Hilarious


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100. Bit extreme lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Last picture with testicles lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol, hope all goes smoothly tomorrow for Thor I'm sure it will. 
How's he been with being starved? Lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . His been at my feet since I came in lol..
I'm tidying the house and his been watching me wash up .
I feel sorry for him but I'm not putting up with him attacking chee chee...
9.10 am tomorrow pick him up at tea time....


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thinking of Thor for tomorrows popomectomy xx


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Azriel391 .. What a cry cheetara gave the other night. Ran into the spare room to find Thor had got his claws stuck in chee chee's back leg... Self control lol .. We all have it but he doesn't understand 
His getting big now must be nearly 5kg. 7 month old tomorrow but will come home a tad lighter ;-)


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol byebye fluffy pompoms ..... hello peace for CheChe xx


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@oliviarussian . Thank you I'm sure he will be fine


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Azriel391 ... I don't want to have to do it but I have no choice.....


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @oliviarussian . Thank you I'm sure he will be fine


Oh yes he will be fine, it will be you who will be stressing!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Well that's big lad at the vets .
Got to collect him at 2.30....
They cant believe how big he is 
Can't wait to get him home and feed him.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@oliviarussian i'm stressing more his had nothing to eat than his fluffy Pom poms taken off lol lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

He will be fine Simon. I was just the same with both mine.
Best to keep yourself busy.

I had to take Arthur to the gets again this morning, he's been sneezing quite a bit this week. No other symptoms just this sneeze. He's on antibiotics and weighs 5.6kg now


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . I've asked the vet to put Thor on the scales. Going to get him at 2.30 I just hope his not ps'd off with me lol.
So Arthur is ok ?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 . I've asked the vet to put Thor on the scales. Going to get him at 2.30 I just hope his not ps'd off with me lol.
> So Arthur is ok ?


I think so.
He's ok in himself, eating, playing etc. it's just this sneeze he has. I've been sneezing too, I dont think cats can catch human colds. 
It's weird how we are both sneezing, Mia is ok. 
He's on x2 antibiotic tabs twice a day.

Well it's 2.35pm how is Thor?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 .. It's like his never been !
All he was bothered about was his meat nothing else lol.
When I got back to the house cheetara always sits at the front door . I opened the door and she wasn't there.. I called for her and she didn't come . I thought she'd got out... Turns out she was scared and hiding in my bed kok


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 .. It's like his never been !
> All he was bothered about was his meat nothing else lol.
> When I got back to the house cheetara always sits at the front door . I opened the door and she wasn't there.. I called for her and she didn't come . I thought she'd got out... Turns out she was scared and hiding in my bed kok


Aww bless her, is it because she's been on her own? Or is it cuz Thor smells of the vets?
Yep Arthur was running around like a loon after and he was wanting his chicken.
How much does Thor weigh?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100...
Yeah she is not used to being on her own...
I don't know how much he weighs I forgot to ask lol . In a rush to drop him off and get back to work


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> View attachment 255136


How's he been since his neuter?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . His ok thanks . Still being a little rough with cheetara but will keep an eye on him....


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 . His ok thanks . Still being a little rough with cheetara but will keep an eye on him....


Oh bless.
You ought to see how rough my two play!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Well that's Thor entered into a cat show next month


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

1. Breed class
2. AC Norwegian forest kitten class
3. AV SLH not bred by exhibitor
4. AV debutante kitten
5. AV SLH kitten 6 months and over


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Awww gorgeous x


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Loving the happy couple pic very sweet. Has he calmed down a bit yet?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 , no lol... He seems to be making lots of noise. I'm busy defleaing the house. Kitchen left to do I'm knackered. Tarantulas are fine I taped up the door while spraying the treatment. The house has never been so clean...


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Thor (NFC) said:


> View attachment 253831


OH
YES

There's the Cheche pics I love :Kiss

I have kittens myself at the moment (fostering) so I've not been needing to check for cheche photos as often! Needed a dose of the cutey though while I listen to the dulcet tones of thundering kitten paws downstairs!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM . I've been looking at your kitties very cute 
I've entered Thor into a pedigree show next month. Looking forward to it.
His getting big now. Chee chee is filling out slowly ...


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I saw one of the photos - and they looked similar in size! But it must have been a funny angle or something. Im excited for you going to a cat show - never been to one before - I think I'd end up with all sorts of cats brought home with me - or would insist on getting on breeder's waiting lists for BSHs! 

How do you cope with the long hair? My kittens both have long hair - the little boy Ibey has piled the weight on and he looks like a pompom! He's still getting used to being handled so Ive only just bought him a little kong comb/brush thingy. I found a tough knot a week ago, which I had to tease out but I wasn't sure how much it would hurt so I took forever! He purred the entire time though so couldnt have hurt him. My sister had norwegian forest cats and I she hardly ever used to groom them - it was horrible how knotted they were!

Any tips?

Z (chetara-fan-girl)


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM . I groom Thor every 3 days. I've found a few small knots just before his back legs . All I do is grab just before the knot and run a fine comb thru it until it comes out. These 2 are constantly grooming each other so he doesn't have knots really . Apart from his underside near where his testicles used to be lol....
I'm struggling with fleas at the moment. I've spent the last 3 days gutting the house from top to bottom.
I've found loads on him but hardly any on her... I've hoovered the house 7 times since Friday . They both have been treated but still finding them on him. I've just ordered some flea pills as the liquid doesn't seem to be cutting the mustard.ive 4 weeks to get rid of them on him or I won't be able to show him.
Flea comb is rather good at getting knots out.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Flea comb is what I was using before I got the posh expensive brush thing. It was good. I will pay more attention to the back of their legs too!

I hate it when the cats get fleas. I go a bit mental about it. Something I hadn't ever considered though, which someone on here I think mentioned is that the fleas might be resistant to the flea treatment I was using! Urgh! Would happen when I'd bought enough to last 3 cats a year! Anyway, I was using something that had fipronil in it. I had treated the house with one of those expensive sprays and hoovered like every day or every other day maybe - cleaned all their bedding at 60 degrees, cleaned all my bedding at 60 degrees - threw away what I couldnt clean and soft toys. I was still finding fleas! Only one or two sluggish ones but still enough to be annoyed and worried about. So I got some advantage from somewhere and after one treatment of all my cats - they were all gone! I can't remember what the good stuff in it was but it worked! Not seen a flea since!

Annoyingly, of course you cant treat twice in a month so you will have to just comb them every day to get what fleas you can out. And keep the numbers down that way along side de-fleaing the house. 

Good luck!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM . I've been thru 3 tins of spray and 2 treatments on the cats. I've ordered some advocate as I hear it's good tackle. Haven't found any fleas in the dyson since the spray treatment which is good. I don't think the liquid is penetrating his skin enough so pills might work. I do think the fleas prefer Thors thicker coat over chee chee's


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @ZoeM . I've been thru 3 tins of spray and 2 treatments on the cats. I've ordered some advocate as I hear it's good tackle. Haven't found any fleas in the dyson since the spray treatment which is good. I don't think the liquid is penetrating his skin enough so pills might work. I do think the fleas prefer Thors thicker coat over chee chee's


Advocat!! Thats what I meant not advantage - I have no idea what that is! Its the bees knees!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM .cant treat him now for another 2 weeks but he will be getting that when the times up..
Will be gutted to lose my enters fee's on the 23rd of Jan.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

He'll be fine - they go so quickly once treated with that. 

I didnt even keep up with my vacuuming either after their advocat treatment cus Hux went missing and I felt so down, the housework got abandoned! 

Still not a flea in sight!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM. I'm not expecting to come home with anything. Just going for the experience and I'm sure Thor will love the attention. I will let you know how we get on good or bad


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I am expecting great things of Chee Chee (spelling right for once!) She is a beautiful girl and I just can't possibly believe there is a cuter kitten!!!

Huff 

PS Thor is pretty handsome too!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

I spoke to the show manager and asked her if Thor was good enough to enter and she said he is defiantly bony enough. If she'd of said no I wouldn't of bothered lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM . Chee chee


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ZoeM ...








Snug


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

I've been to see Loki


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Me thinks a larger bed is in order.. Lol


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol Christmas Eve cuddles , supercute ..... and yup you need a larger bed .... or two , Merry Christmas @Thor (NFC)


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Azriel391 .. Merry Christmas to you . Have a good day tomorrow what ever your doing


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm winning the war with fleas. Haven't seen a alive flea for days now.
I've given them both a flea pill and that seems to be doing the trick 
Will go over the whole house again before I go back to work in a week.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor loves his new bed


----------



## VeeVee (Mar 24, 2014)

Only caught up with the whole thread today. A wonderful read! 
Chee looks a lot like my Alfie (5 year old).


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@VeeVee . Wow!!!! Very nice looking cat 
They look the same !
Cool cat


----------



## VeeVee (Mar 24, 2014)

And guess what, yesterday we adopted a rescue cat who looks the same! Sorry for bad pic but she spends most of her time running around. We have named her Uma.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor's show kits landed


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor is changing


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

So it's nearly a week now till I take Thor to his first show. I've a 220 mile round trip so I'm setting off at 5.15am as vetting starts at 7.30am and I want to be there early. Excited and nervous 
Will be a long day as I'm going on my own now but I'm sure Thor will love the attention once here's there......


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> View attachment 259440


A beautiful couple, Thor is looking so grown up.
When you go to the show will chee chee be on her own?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 .happy new year to you ..
Chee chee will be on her own but I have a family member popping in every few hours to check in her and give her some attention .
Thor is very grown up looking now. His big ! Still as soft as ever..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 .happy new year to you ..
> Chee chee will be on her own but I have a family member popping in every few hours to check in her and give her some attention .
> Thor is very grown up looking now. His big ! Still as soft as ever..
> View attachment 259499


Happy new year to you too.

Thor is so fluffy. Love the pillow lol.
Has his dirty tendencies towards chee stopped now?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . The pillows I got just before Christmas and neither kittie would sit on the sofa for 6 hours. The hairs on the back of chee chee's neck stood up on end and Thor did his side wards crab walk lol both of them didn't know what to make of them lol.
Thors horn does seem to have subsided but he does have the odd go now and then.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 . The pillows I got just before Christmas and neither kittie would sit on the sofa for 6 hours. The hairs on the back of chee chee's neck stood up on end and Thor did his side wards crab walk lol both of them didn't know what to make of them lol.
> Thors horn does seem to have subsided but he does have the odd go now and then.


Dirty boy!
Lol at the sideways crab walk, my two havnt done that for ages but is hilarious when they do.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Bedtime


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> Bedtime
> View attachment 259559


:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss Oh I just love your two.
They lurves each other.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . My 2 are so much fun. I'm thinking about buying a pair for breeding


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Some more pictures of Thors parents I just received from the breeder.
Vikingr Thors father.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor's mother Gojenta -Mi (Grand-Champion)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 . My 2 are so much fun. I'm thinking about buying a pair for breeding


Would you have to keep them separate away from Thor and cheetara? I know stud cats have to be kept in a cattery as they spray.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> Some more pictures of Thors parents I just received from the breeder.
> Vikingr Thors father.
> View attachment 259942


Thor looks like his dad! Both stunning parents.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Yes they will need to be in there own pens outside. I will get a female first and grow her on. She can live in the house with the other 2 until I get the male. But like you say the male will start spraying so he can stay outside


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Been talking to the breeder and I'm having a female kitten imported in from Norway 
The kitten isnt born yet so it will be months away


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 . Been talking to the breeder and I'm having a female kitten imported in from Norway
> The kitten isnt born yet so it will be months away


Exciting times!
Wonder what your two will think of her.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Think I've got everything;-)


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Just chilling waiting to be judged


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> Just chilling waiting to be judged
> View attachment 260182


Oh bless him, looks like he's made himself comfy.
Hope it goes well today.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Had an excellent day !!
So did Thor !









Two second places
One third place
Show management special 

Not bad for our first show.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Well done Thor


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Citruspips . I'm chuffed ! It's been a very long day set off this morning at 5.15am and got back at 7.20pm..
Well worth it ..
I think I could be hooked lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well done Thor and Simon! 
What sort of comments did Thor get?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Not sure as I was to busy talking to other people about there cats. So glad they don't sell cats at shows anymore cause I would of come home with a few lol.
I did watch Thor being judged and he was rolling around on the table being all flirty lol.
He didn't enjoy the journey down to well but he was that knackered on the way back he didn't care.
I'm very happy 
Thor's now had the last of his kitten classes cause at 9 months his in with the adults.
Roll on March ;-)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The flirt. Lol
Well I'm glad all went well and I'm sure you and he will be off to other future shows?

I bet chee chee was happy to see you both.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 .im shattered today didn't think looking at 500 cats would wear you out so much . We be doing future shows as I really enjoyed and Thor to..

Chee chee was rolling round on the floor couldn't wait to jump on Thor.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor looking Smug with himself after winning his first rosette


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> View attachment 261272


That is very cheeky girlie! Very mischevious and looks like she's ready to attack.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 .. Yeah she was lol she was playing with Thor and he'd walking off and she didn't realise lol so I got a sneaky picture... She's very cute lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Where's my kitten gone lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Lancashire cat club (Wigan) 12/3/2016


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Look what I won


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Someone's looking rather pleased with himself


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Walkies


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

You have got an absolutely gorgeous pair of kitties!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Gwen9244 . Thank you very much. There both roughly 10 months old. Cheetara was the runt of the litter so I think she will always be small. But Thor on the other hand is roughly 6kg...


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow 6kg at 10 months! What breed is Cheetara ? She has got such an expressive face!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Here's Thor at the cat show on Saturday . His gonna be a big lad 
Cheetara is a grey tabby who I'm also going to show sometime this year in the pet section.. I think she will win for pure cuteness lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

The size of those paws!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Gwen9244 . His paws are big yeah. Not so fun when his dug his claws into your leg lol. He seems to be getting longer


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my God, @Thor (NFC) - I've seen you at shows and said hello a couple of times, what a small world!! I have Cecil, the little blue bi-colour Ragdoll...









Thor is stunning! I'd love an NFC, just have to work on the other half, who's really not a cat person


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely baby. I have five of them and they are such characters. two of mine are in separable and have been from day one


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@JordanRose. Good evening  you ok ?
Doing any more shows in the near future? How's the kitty?
Yeah small world ;-)


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @JordanRose. Good evening  you ok ?
> Doing any more shows in the near future? How's the kitty?
> Yeah small world ;-)


We're good thank you  Cecil's been enjoying the sunshine and will need some serious cleaning up before Sunday's show (Midland Counties). It'll be his last kitten show before being taken off the show bench for a while so he can develop. He's quite dinky for his age so needs to mature before his adult classes.

Have you got any more planned?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@JordanRose . Wigan was Thors first adult class. He did OK like you say there need to develop. I will keep taking him thou as its a good day out  I'm getting another ..
Kittens should be born shortly I'm excited lol.
I'm going to do mersyside/Kendal/Teesside 
Hope to see you out again soon 
Love your kitty and so well behaved


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thors brother and sister


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Durham and north counties cat show
1st x 3
2nd x 2
3rd x 1


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Cute


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh my Thor has grown into such a beautiful cat

Is that cheetara? She's gorgeous


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Both stunning!
Cheetara is such a pretty girl, and Thor as handsome as ever.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@ALR . Yes Thor has come into his own now his 13 months old tomorrow and roughly 6.5kg. Still as soft as ever 

Yeah that is cheetara  and still the boss lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Gosh he's so fluffy. I can't help thinking of that Specsavers ad with the vet who mistook the fur hat for a cat:Hilarious


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

He is so luscious! Such a wild looking little boy! Just beautiful!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Possible next new NFC kitten. Waiting on colour development before making my mind up.
Could be blue/silver


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

New member of the family 
Hasn't he changed from the picture above..
This is gudmundur a silver/blue Norwegian forest kitten...


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

I also came home with gudmundur's mum..
I was the last person to collect my kitten and was offered her as a show cat...
This is bluebell


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Cheetara


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

All cats seem to be getting on well. Look forward to finishing work so I can go see them..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

@Thor (NFC) wow your two newbies are stunning and my goodness haven't cheetara and Thor grown so beautiful and handsome.
Bluebell is stunning.
Glad they are all getting along.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . Thanks very much 
Hopefully gudmundur will grown into something like this. This is misty from other litter


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @blade100 . Thanks very much
> Hopefully gudmundur will grown into something like this. This is misty from other litter
> View attachment 281194


Wow she's stunning.
You've gone cat mad man haven't u! Lol
You have a beautiful cat family.


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@blade100 . I do like cats lol...
Just watching gudmundur squaring up to Thor lol like his gonna win ;-)


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

So as you can see gudmundur and bluebell are fitting right in here


----------

